# Royal King Braided Rawhide Tassel Knot Headstall



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

looks nice, if you look after it it will probably last.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was going to buy one and was advised to pass, save a little more and buy a better one, so that's what I did.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> I was going to buy one and was advised to pass, save a little more and buy a better one, so that's what I did.


Why were you advised to pass? Everyone I've talked to love this bridle and reins. I just bought it so we'll have to see how good it really is.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I went with this discussion http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/royal-king-headstalls-262201/ and a similar one elsewhere.

I will admit that I have become a lot more fussy about my tack over the last few years, at one time I would have probably been happy with the Royal King, but having been lucky enough to buy some quality pieces at reduced prices, I now prefer to save my pennies and buy something a little better.

I'm sure it will look great and work really well for you, you us just paying for a different feel.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the exact same one. It's fine.
That said the problem with some of the more established Indian leather companies is inconsistent quality. You can get one that's great or you can get one that dries out and cracks in a year or two even taking care of it.

I haven't used it yet. I bought it, put it in my bottom desk drawer and kind of forgot about it. Oiled it yesterday and the leather is still soft. One of the chicago screws wants to cross thread each time but that isn't a problem because I intend to switch it to ties when I can find some. The reins could be a little longer but my horse is built long and tall.

My only real complaint was when I was buying it I asked the seller if it was painted that color or if that was the natural leather color and I was told it was natural. It's painted. Not a big deal because I just trail ride but eventually the paint starts to wear and you start seeing the now oil darkened leather through the cracked paint. That said I do have some very similar royal king bridles that are 15+ yrs old and still sound and serviceable. (I am however a leather oiling fool. ) I do remember having just a couple others that were toast after a couple years use.
For the cost I'm absolutely fine with them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It won't take long for the bridle to look like it's been thro a war. Once the painted finish comes off the leather is greyish underneath and it shows. The screws are garbage. If you can't find ties, the screws at the tack store are cheap and of much better quality. I do a lot of saddle repair so I've seen a lot of the Asian tack and it's not worth buying. Never use any oil on rawhide. Even if it makes it through the ordeal,it will eventually tend to rot. It is not leather. The cellular structure has not been changed through a chemical cooking or pickling process. It is not "tanned" and can't take the oil. If the rawhide gets wet, let it dry naturally after wiping it with a soft cloth.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I eventually got my new headstall










so glad I waited, the feel of the leather in this one is just sooooo different from a cheapie headstall, just love it, and I have added my own tassels!


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

SueNH said:


> I have the exact same one. It's fine.
> That said the problem with some of the more established Indian leather companies is inconsistent quality. You can get one that's great or you can get one that dries out and cracks in a year or two even taking care of it.
> 
> I haven't used it yet. I bought it, put it in my bottom desk drawer and kind of forgot about it. Oiled it yesterday and the leather is still soft. One of the chicago screws wants to cross thread each time but that isn't a problem because I intend to switch it to ties when I can find some. The reins could be a little longer but my horse is built long and tall.
> ...


 
I used this for the first time Friday and so far im very happy with it the bridle looks amazing on my gelding i'll have to post a picture!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

They are pretty. I like a touch of rawhide better than all the silver and glitter googaws on so many bridles.

Since mine was under $20 including shipping I might play a little with it. I think I might see if I can get some neon purple hair dye and do the tassels. I think my hand is steady enough where I can keep it off the leather and rawhide. Got really nothing to loose and the squirrels in the woods don't care what color my bridle is.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks cool, 

Here is Gibbs in his new one


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Both looking very handsome!


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Looks cool,
> 
> Here is Gibbs in his new one


I love that bridle!! what's it called where did you get it?


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

SueNH said:


> Both looking very handsome!


Thank you  I would love to see what you do to yours my favorite color is purple so i'd love to see the purple tassels


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DocIsMyPony said:


> I love that bridle!! what's it called where did you get it?


It's this one Martin Rawhide Knotted Headstall - Horse.com I had my own tassels, and it is a beautiful headstall, can feel the difference.


----------

